# Locations from 80s music videos



## MihailToshew (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi all, I grew up with many 80s music videos and I was able to track some locations in iconic music videos from the era:

*Dire Straits - Money For Nothing* shows two locations I identified, both of them in Budapest, Hungary. One is the Budapest Congress and World Trade Center where the guy dressed in red is walking. There are also shots of him & his band performing on the roof of the center. You can see the hall between the congress center and the adjacent Novotel hotel where he's walking here right in the middle: Google Maps










In the scenes with the beautiful woman we can see the Fisherman's Bastion and at one point even a glimpse of the Danube itself.









What's really hard is tracking this location, looks like the interior of a posh classical hotel room but the Novotel Congress rooms are completely different:
















*Queen - I Want To Break Free *starts with establishing shots of these terraced houses in Harehills in Leeds (UK):









You can see the name "Dorset..." written on a house later in the video, most likely the end terrace on "Dorset Mound": Google Street View.

*Kylie Minogue's Got to Be Certain* is like a TV ad for Melbourne:









Kylie is shown on top of the Spaces T&G Building on Melbourne's Collins Street. As she rotates one can see the spires of the Scots’ Church Melbourne and the St Paul's Cathedral, the bronze Grand Hyatt Melbourne hotel, various skyscrapers, and even the spire of the Arts Centre and the Melbourne Star Observation Wheel. Some of the choruses feature her walking around Melbourne's Yarra River and St Kilda Pier.

*Depeche Mode - Everything Counts* - shot around Berlin and the lake beach nearby.
*a-ha - The Sun Akways Shines on TV*: It starts in the Udney Hall Gardens (here) and moves into the Victorian Gothic Church of Saint Alban the Martyr, both situated in Teddington, Richmond upon Thames, in England.
*The Human League -* *Don't You Want Me* was shot near Slough, Berkshire, UK, somewhere around here perhaps: Street view
*Bananarama - Cheers Then* - in and around Salzburg as it spoofs The Sound of Music


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Can we make requests as well?

I am reminded of growing up before the internet, cable TV had only just arrived in my neck of the woods, and so my mental "image database" as a teenager was very thin, even if I was obsessed by geography. So when the video for "Truly, Madly, Deeply" by Savage Garden came out, I didn't realize that was Paris in it. I didn't know Sacré Coeur and the Eiffel Tower is only seen for a short glimpse, in fact it's only a view of its feet. 😬


----------



## MihailToshew (Oct 22, 2021)

^Yes why not!? I actually really wonder where that room is in Budapest from the Dire Straits music video, any Hungarians can help?
Or that street where Madonna lays on the street/drives her amphicar in her "Burning Up" video which was her first real video (same director directed both this and Money For Nothing as well as Michael Jackson's Billie Jean videos).
I'm also interested in the bridge and other locations of "Don't Get Me Wrong" by the Pretenders, "Rip It Up" by Orange Juice, and at least some of the many houses seen in "Our House" by Madness, all shot in UK.

Edit, actually one of the houses of "Our House" has been identified: Iconic property featured in Madness video sells for more than £500K

^Yes why not!? I actually really wonder where that room is in Budapest from the Dire Straits music video, any Hungarians can help?
Or that street where Madonna lays on the street/drives her amphicar in her "Burning Up" video which was her first real video (same director directed both this and Money For Nothing as well as Michael Jackson's Billie Jean videos).
I'm also interested in the bridge and other locations of "Don't Get Me Wrong" by the Pretenders, "Rip It Up" by Orange Juice, and at least some of the many houses seen in "Our House" by Madness, all shot in UK.

Edit, actually one of the houses of "Our House" has been identified: Iconic property featured in Madness video sells for more than £500K
NY, Chicago, LA? I think only the director and Madonna and her team know as it's a street with trees and no buildings visible:









This is London, but I can't ID the street:









Most likely London but where exactly who knows:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

MihailToshew said:


> This is London, but I can't ID the street:
> View attachment 2565859
> 
> 
> ...


The first picture is the bottom end of Regent's Street, you can see Picadilly Cirucs in the backround.
Chrisse Hynde is on Albert Bridge in the second photo.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The video for *Head Over Heels by Tears For Fears* was filmed inside the Emmanuel College library at the University of Toronto. It was made in May 1985.








Unsurprisingly, *Burning In Love by Honeymoon Suite* was filmed in Niagara Falls. Niagara Falls is known as the 'Honeymoon Capital/Honeymoon City' as tons of people used to get married there. 








*Tom Sawyer by Rush* was filmed at Le Studio (re-named Studio Morin Heights). It's a residential recording studio in the Laurentian Mountains near the town of Morin-Heights, Quebec.


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

According to Fakepedia Wikipedia, Duran Duran's "Save a Prayer" was shot in Sri Lanka. By Russell Mulcahy, no less.


----------



## manjulachatla (6 mo ago)




----------



## Somnio (Apr 30, 2020)

Filmed in Austin, TX in 1982


----------

